# 3 days until the surgery



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

3 more days until my hysterectomy. Someone on here recommended a support site called Hyster-sisters. What a great site. Highly recommend it. But anyway, Friday morning is my surgery. They are taking my uterus and my cervix vaginally. My emotions go from being okay and looking forward to it one minute, to being nervous and sick to my stomach the next minute. Any prayers would be appreciated and as soon as I'm well enough, will let you all know how it went. I'll be fine I'm sure, but it'll be a few days before I'm up and posting on the BB. Wish me luck.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

You definitley lucked out. Recovery from vaginal surgery is much quicker and less painful than abdominally...I was cut practically hip to hip, and really that was the most painful part, nothing on the inside really hurt.You'll be fine!


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hang in there. I had a vaginal hysterectomy in 1989. The recovery time is shorter and you won't have any scars from it. Of course, it is natural to be nervous but it will be over before you know it and you will be fine. They gave me a shot to calm me down before taking me into the surgery room. I always ask for something to be added to the anestesia(SP) so that I will not be nauseous after the surgery since I am prone to getting sick from it. I did stay in the hospital for a couple of days aferwards but maybe they don't do that anymore. Just focus on the way you will feel when it is over and the fact that you will no longer have to deal with that monthly visitor. That will make it all worthwhile, believe me.Good luck, you will do just fine. GadJett


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey lee'sbabe;It's going to be A-OK!!! I'll be praying for you and the other's are right. It will be less recovery time. It's so natural to be going back and forth with your emotions. I'm having a laproscopy done tomorrow and I guess the part I'm nervous about is what he'll tell me was wrong in there. The worst, though, will be if there is nothing and it's tied to my IBS. Ugh!! The flareups of pelvic pain are definitely new to my almost 10 years of IBS, so I'm hoping there is something that he can take out or scrape or whatever!!I pray God lays his hands on your shoulders on Friday morning and you'll feel his peace surround you.Hugs!!!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Lee'sbabe, good luck. I hope everything works out well for you. Just keep smiling and find something to make you happy, such as a good comedy! (((hugs)))


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Good Luck Lee'sbabe







wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lee's Babe -Hoping all goes well for you on Friday.Good Luck !







Jodie


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Ok lee'sbabe,I'm glad you posted this. I'll be praying for you.Jeanne


----------

